# Turning down a socket?



## scattermaster (Feb 9, 2018)

I have a couple of 3/4" drive, deep well, 24mm SnapON sockets that have to fit in a hole that's smaller in diameter than the sockets are.
 Is there a particular insert material I would need to use to cut them down?
  I have some carbide ones and I have HSS blanks that I haven't used yet. 
 Oh ,and cooling? / cutting fluid?   It's just 2 sockets, not an on going thing.
 ??
 thx, 
 Jim


----------



## benmychree (Feb 9, 2018)

They can be cut, but likely not with HSS; a harder grade of carbide like K6 Kennametal or equivalent a ceramic would do the job.


----------



## Alittlerusty (Feb 9, 2018)

Might be better off using a cheaper socket those snap on ones are tuff


----------



## tpic402 (Feb 9, 2018)

Buy cheap socket, put it on the end of extension and grind to fit, I have done that,  expensive socket and insert ruined,not worth it in my opinion  wish you the best.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Feb 9, 2018)

impact socket may be easier to turn, I believe they are softer to prevent impact breaking.


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 9, 2018)

I just used a HHS tool bit to cut mine. Make sure it is sharp.
Ron


----------



## tertiaryjim (Feb 9, 2018)

Agree with getting a cheap socket. The 12 point sockets might have a thinner wall.


----------



## whitmore (Feb 9, 2018)

tpic402 said:


> Buy cheap socket, put it on the end of extension and grind to fit, I have done that....



Yep, I've done it too; get a bolt to fit the socket, chuck the bolt in a battery drill and slowly
power-rotate it as you apply it to the grinding wheel.   I needed a thinner sidewall for a tight-clearance
spot, so didn't have to take down the whole socket, just the last 1/4".


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 9, 2018)

_ Before there was ceramic we only had HSS.
Everything can be machined using HSS. Just slow down your feed and speed. Once you get passed the case hardness it will cut fine.
But I would go get a cheap socket from HF or the flea market to cut down. Just because I hate to see my Snap-on truck guy roll his eyes and cry when I modify a tool.
**G** 
_


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Feb 9, 2018)

I have cut down non chrome plated, like black oxide finish, sockets in the lathe with carbide.  Specialty tools for specific uses, never asked what, just made what they wanted.  Id much rather turn one in the lathe than spin a bolt sticking through a socket against anything.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 10, 2018)

+7 on buying an inexpensive Impact socket from HF ,Craftsman, Husky, etc.

inexpensive impact sockets are often made from Chrome Vanadium Steel, very durable but relatively soft- HSS will cut it very nicely


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 10, 2018)

I have a drawer full of those "special" tools.
Most I don't know anymore what I made them for, but I don't dare toss them 'cause they will come in handy some day!


----------



## magicniner (Feb 10, 2018)

Groundhog said:


> I have a drawer full of those "special" tools.
> Most I don't know anymore what I made them for, but I don't dare toss them 'cause they will come in handy some day!



Since I started finding "special tools" with no idea what I'd used them for, I've started engraving the application on any new ones I make and storing them in a Special Tools Drawer, I was prompted to organise when I made a Special then found an identical one later ;-)


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 10, 2018)

I have turned down a few sockets in my lathe just using both cheap carbide and HSS. Just get under the chrome and you will be ok.


----------



## scattermaster (Feb 10, 2018)

thx for the input.  I guess I should have been more specific.
Its used to tighten a housing bolt on a large hydraulic motor to about 450 ft. lbs. That's why I can't use cheap sockets. The Snap-on ones don't break.
 We've been using 1/2" drive sockets in the past because they fit in the holes but we have to adapt them to a torque multiplier that's 3/4" drive.  The dang adapters keep breaking when we tear down the motors!
   The sockets are the black ones, so there's no chrome but I just assumed they would be real hard.
  I'm fixin to go try it out in a few minutes so I'll let you know how it went.

  I think I need to keep them cool so as not to disturb the metal temper?
 I was thinking that instead of using oil during cutting I should use some sort of coolant.  I don't have anything that's marketed for machining so, would antifreeze work?  WD40?


----------



## tq60 (Feb 10, 2018)

Amazon is your friend!

We needed a 1.5 inch deep socket for our lawnmower project that needed to fit the nut on a shaft protruding from a tube.

Harbor freight does not carry that large and common sources local was $40 and up each and not in stock.

We found a nut and bolt distribution place local later that had them in stock but even more money.

On amazon there are many choices for many price points.

Our socket was in the $12 to $20 range and found a 5 piece set for $43 that included another one that we needed for another project.

The socket was 0.050 too large to fit the tube do we tossed it in the lathe (SB 14.5) and a brazed carbide made short work of it.

We only needed to go about 5/16 into the tube so just the end was "modified"

The nut was left handed so that was fun...

Buy from amazon and use carbide.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## GoceKU (Feb 10, 2018)

I've turn down couple of sockets not as good as snap on, i'm using carbide insert cutter with 1 mm depth of cut and very slow feed, don't use coolant or oil makes things worse.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Feb 10, 2018)

Turned the shank on a 5/8-11 pulley tap today, the customer drawing specified tap thru and the part is 3" long, go figure.

Used a Kyocera ceramic hard turning insert. sorry about the poor picture.

It turned well without a good deal of sparks.

If I can turn a HSS tap you can turn a socket wrench.


----------



## scattermaster (Feb 10, 2018)

Mission accomplished!
 Not as pretty as I had hoped for but it'll do.
I experimented with cutting dry, using oil and finally just plain water.
 The water kept things cool and cutting went ok.  I chipped one carbide tip at the beginning, then half way through the second tip was leaving a rough cut.  Put in a second insert and finished out the job with that.


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 10, 2018)

Looks really good.  What is the finish on it?


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Feb 11, 2018)

Well done. Let us know how the sockets performs.


----------



## scattermaster (Feb 12, 2018)

Alan H said:


> Looks really good.  What is the finish on it?


No finish, I just put some oil on them.  In our shop everything stays a little oily, so I don't think rust will be an issue


----------

